# Alloygator



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

this may not really apply to motorhome wheels as I guess the vast majority aren't alloys but anyone out there have any experience of using these alloy rim protectors on their car wheels??? if so, is it worth the cost??

http://www.alloygator.co.uk/

they look pretty useful so just wondered


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Hmm not seen those before and see mixed reviews - more of a taste thing really.

Best off buying premium tyres with the correct profile (some tyres have a protector design now).


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

aircool said:


> Hmm not seen those before and see mixed reviews - more of a taste thing really.
> 
> Best off buying premium tyres with the correct profile (some tyres have a protector design now).


my car tyres have a raised wall profile but I'm not entirely convinced that prevents scuffs. and being 18" BMW alloys, they don't come cheap to descuff!


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

good idea but naff colour. Why didn't they make them black or silver? What happens when you have your tyre changed and the spotty yoof at the local tyre bay uses the mechanical tyre lever to get your old one off the rim?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

commuter said:


> good idea but naff colour. Why didn't they make them black or silver? What happens when you have your tyre changed and the spotty yoof at the local tyre bay uses the mechanical tyre lever to get your old one off the rim?


they do Silver and Black - and Red, Blue, Yellow, Pink, Green, Orange and White. your call on colour effectively... :wink:

and:

Q. Can they be re-used if you have new tyres
Yes they can be re-fitted to the same wheels if you have new tyres.

so I guess you need to make sure someone takes them off before said spotty yoof is let loose...... :lol:


----------

